# Archaeology of the French Foreign Legion



## AWP (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty good article on tracking down old FFL sites in Morocco. Some photos, a little history, worth a read for history geeks.

http://www.pasthorizonspr.com/index.php/archives/07/2012/archaeology-of-the-french-foreign-legion



> Using a combination of numerous literary sources, diaries, French military mapping and satellite imagery a number of possible fort locations were investigated before a decision was taken regarding the most suitable for more detailed study.


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2012)

That is very cool, Id love to go out and do some digging around over there.


----------



## Spider6 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for the article.  FFL is a favorite subject of mine.  I can't help but wonder what motivated those men to go out there and hold that ground.  It's a desert for god sake!


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2012)

Spider6 said:


> I can't help but wonder what motivated those men to go out there and hold that ground. It's a desert for god sake!


 
You have how many trips to Iraq?

;)

Warm Regards from Pashtunistan


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hahaha.

The French were establishing and defending their Empire. 
Trade routes etc... had to be secured, restless natives had to be subdued.


----------



## Spider6 (Jul 22, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You have how many trips to Iraq?
> 
> ;)
> 
> Warm Regards from Pashtunistan


 
Yeah ah....good point!


----------

